# Mask-fest 2010, march 26-28, indianapolis!



## HMAEA (Feb 3, 2010)

Looking for a Halloween related convention that doesn't require you to have a tax id to come in and buy great stuff? Well, we've got the show for you!

MASK-FEST 2010
HORROR HOUND WEEKEND
MARCH 26-28, INDIANAPOLIS INDIANA

The H.M.A Presents MASK-FEST!

Come out and celebrate the artistry of MASKS, MAKEUP, MONSTERS, MODELS, and MORE! Come see dozens of the country's favorite monster mask artists come together for one very scary time!

Come witness our Mask & Monster Museum!

Enter Dr. Lady's Crazy Costume Contest!

Purchase masks and props that won't be found anywhere else!










*Please note that Wayne Toth will not be in attendance do to a scheduling conflict.

The best part about MASK-FEST is that it's a convention within a convention, ALL FOR THE PRICE OF ONE TICKET!!!

You also get to enjoy everything that HorrorHound Weekend HorrorHound Weekend - horror movie convention and film festival has to offer, like...




























AND MANY, MANY MORE OF YOUR FAVORITE HORROR CELEBS!

+










The biggest gatherting of Horror Hosts ever under one roof!

http://www.vampiratribute.com/


FOR ALL INFORMATION ABOUT EVERYTHING GOING ON AT HORRORHOUND WEEKEND: HorrorHound Weekend - horror movie convention and film festival


Hope to see you there!

HMAEA


----------

